
Ubuntu 17.10: Finally, an exciting Ubuntu release – TechRepublic - rbanffy
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/ubuntu-17-10-finally-an-exciting-ubuntu-release/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5942733f04d3013156dba59c&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
pvdebbe
I'm so happy to see where desktop linux is at this point. Ubuntu never has
failed on me for the last 5 years. Tools like LibreOffice are good enough and
they're bad _only because_ WYSIWYG document editing itself is bad. At office
where we use Windows, half the people are not even given MS Office suites
because LO does just fine.

Recently I evaluated Lightroom, an industry standard for photo post processing
for a damn good reason, against Darktable and found preferring Darktable's
take on picture manipulation. And I was ready to throw $1000 for a Windows PC
just to be able to run lightroom if it proved to be so much better.

